# HP Printer install fail thru pkg and ports



## dirkme (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi there,

some month ago I had no trouble getting HPLIP installed thru prts and it was working fine. HPLIP{ pkg never worked for me.

However, now ports is breaking up with so many errors and the hplip pkg install pretense it couldn't see my printer on the network.

Printer and scanner working?

Thnks a lot for everyone trying ;-)

Dirk


----------



## dirkme (Mar 13, 2018)

Couldn't hold back an vent my rage


----------



## shepper (Mar 13, 2018)

HPLIP is written by HP (ie code not audited by FreeBSD) and relies heavily on python (ie. bloated) for the gui interfaces.    Depending on your needs and the model of printer you have, there are other options.


----------



## dirkme (Mar 13, 2018)

shepper said:


> HPLIP is written by HP (ie code not audited by FreeBSD) and relies heavily on python (ie. bloated) for the gui interfaces.    Depending on your needs and the model of printer you have, there are other options.



I installed it a few month ago just fine, so who is changing the ports to useless in this short time?


----------



## shepper (Mar 15, 2018)

dirkme said:


> I installed it a few month ago just fine, so who is changing the ports to useless in this short time?


Unless you contact the print/hplip maintainer and establish a working relationship, the status of the hplip port is beyond your control.

IMHO, the only reason to use hplip is if you have a multifunction printer/scanner.  If not print/cups or the base lpr print spooler are much less finicky.  Are you interested in looking at other options?


----------



## trev (Mar 18, 2018)

I use my HP LJ M401DN with the base system lpr print spooler without issue (the printer is set to duplex automatically).  Never needed anything else since the LJ4 

The HP is connected to the network wirelessly via a cheap $10 USB memory stick sized Chinese pocket travel router (so ethernet to the printer from the router, wireless to the network from the router).


----------

